

ATL-YC: Visiting next weekend - migpwr

Atlanta-YC,<p>I'm going to be working on a datacenter move next weekend and from what my co-workers tell me there are a lot of young guys with half racks working on their systems in the new facility. We're moving some of our equipment to qts in suwannee... are any yc hackers hosted there?<p>Just want to say hello to some startups while i'm there... keep pounding keys :thumb up:
======
dp7531
We were hosted at QTS for a little over three years. They are excellent - they
were extremely helpful and knowledgeable, problems were very rare and were
resolved quickly when they did occur. Much better than the hosting company we
were at before them. Only reason we moved out is that we were bought and
parent company owns two data centers with spare capacity.

Good luck with the move.

------
mattculbreth
Howdy migpwr,

We're hosting at Quickpacket down at 56 Marietta, but I hear good things about
the Suwannee center and companies there.

